# Wanting To Breed Darwin Carpet (need male)



## razzeldazzel (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi there,

I've wanted to breed my Het Darwin Carpet for years, firstly out of my personal interest but also as apart of an educational program I run at my secondary school. I have done lots of research in the past on the process of breeding but have read and heard varying things; from specific temperature cycles leading up to the breeding season through to just 'chuck them together and it will work'. If anyone has anything I definitely need to consider in regards to the preparation please let me know.

Also, I did have a friend with an appropriate male recently however it is no longer geographically feasible. Is there anyone in Victoria (I'm located north-eastern suburbs of Melbourne) who would be willing to test the waters with breeding? Ideally I'd like an albino male Darwin for the purpose of our genetics studies in biology. If you know of anyone, let me know also!


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2018)

Might be worth considering information found in the following threads before making a definitive decision on this.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum...ntrilian-stud-to-impregnate-my-female.222467/

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/how-does-breeding-loan-generally-work.210653/


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 25, 2018)

I have not read the threads but I would be very cautious putting someone else python with mine without a long quarantine period and the owner of the male should feel the same way.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 25, 2018)

These days breeding loans are a definite no-no unless you have known the animal and its management for at least 3 or 4 years. The risk of disease is too great.

Jamie


----------

